# ICD-9 help



## tristate (Jan 18, 2010)

I am coding an echocardiogram report.  What should I use for 
"Ventricular septum is severely hypokinetic along the left ventricular apex."
"Right ventricular systolic pressure and pulmonic artery diastolic pressure are moderately elevated."  
Thank You!!!
Debby


----------

